# Value of my 2006 555?



## Bubba (Oct 6, 2004)

I'm going to sell my 555 with an 07 Centaur gruppo , Mavic CPX/ Record hubs, Ritchey WCS..... All has less than 300 mi and is emaculate.

I have no idea how to value and can not find much reference out there except for the NOS 555's on ebay. Any suggestions?


----------

